
Flight Simulator Installs Password-Stealing Malware in Attempt to Combat Piracy - tonyztan
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/pamzqk/fs-labs-flight-simulator-password-malware-drm?__twitter_impression=true
======
TheAdamist
I just don't understand the end game here, find banking passwords and transfer
the cost of the game? That seems like fighting civil liability with easily
traceable felonies.

~~~
StavrosK
That's what I thought as well. It doesn't seem that they though farther than
"if you pirate our game, we'll get all your passwords to everything".

Goddamn that's all sorts of evil and disproportionate. They should be sued to
hell.

~~~
Deimorz
The forum post from the developer says: "This method has already successfully
provided information that we're going to use in our ongoing legal battles
against such criminals."

So their plan seems to be using the stolen account information to find the
identities of people that they think are pirating their software.

~~~
GuB-42
IANAL but isn't that illegally obtained and therefore unacceptable evidence?

~~~
rwbcxrz
IANAL, but in the US, I think only government agencies are barred from
introducing illegally-obtained evidence.

I could be wrong, but I think that if I (as a private citizen, not affiliated
with any law enforcement agency) steal evidence to submit to the police, then
that evidence is still admissible in court, provided no government agent
solicited me to steal it. However, I would still be guilty of any crimes I
committed to obtain that evidence.

Sort of like how Facebook isn't subject to the first amendment. The bill of
rights only protects against government actions.

~~~
abusoufiyan
I think you are wrong but I'm not a legal expert.

Stealing evidence doesn't allow you to provide it in court. Because the very
fact that you stole it will call into question the veracity of everything else
you say and do.

